# "Fluffy Ruffles" Fern Care?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I recently picked this ferm up from Joshsfrogs, it just looks fantastic. I was wondering what owners of the same fern do to keep them healthy, in regards to tank placement, lighting, etc.? I read somewhere that they are epiphytic, is that true? Hope someone can fill me in on this awesome plant!

Josh's Frogs - "fluffy ruffles" fern - ferns and mosses


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

It is really a form of what you see around as boston fern (Nephrolepsis). Widely adaptable. I've grown them wet and dry, and doesn't seem to make a difference.

I've never tried growing them as an epiphyte, but in a humid tank with a little bit of moss or something around the roots? Should work.

Of course I'm almost out of them now...

Rob


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Rob. I was thinking of putting it into a basket halfway up the BG of my viv. I think I will and post pictures in a week when its all finished!


----------

